

The danger of deadlines - RiaDro
http://www.dotnetcodegeeks.com/2012/02/danger-of-deadlines.html

======
vivekmgeorge
It is so true, but no matter what I have not found a solid solution.
Maintaining a quality standard just is not enough. The best solution I have
found is to fluff the initial expected time. At the on set it looks way off,
but in reality we are always pretty close or deliver slightly ahead of
schedule, which is never an issue for anyone.

